# Topics > Agriculture >  Autonomous LaserWeeder, agricultural robot, Carbon Robotics, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Carbon Robotics

Home page - carbonrobotics.com/autonomous-weeder

----------


## Airicist

Carbon Robotics Autonomous Weeder - Eliminates weeds with lasers

Apr 29, 2021




> Carbon Robotics is pioneering the next revolution in agriculture with its Autonomous Weeder, a self-driving, tractor-sized robot that uses cameras, computers, and lasers to identify, target and eliminate weeds without damaging crops or disrupting the soil biome. Through this transformative weed control solution, Carbon Robotics helps farmers deliver healthier, denser crops using fewer herbicides. The end result is better for the environment, for consumers, and for farmers. The Autonomous Weeder is a modern tool for sustainable agriculture, and it helps farmers find a realistic path toward organic farming.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Carbon Robotics secures $27M for its autonomous field weeders"

by Brian Heater
September 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Self-driving farmbot kills 100,000 weeds/hour by laser: no herbicide!

Oct 14, 2021




> The Carbon Robotics self-driving farm bot kills weeds with lasers: 8 150-watt lasers, to be precise. That’s pretty cool, but much cooler is that no toxic herbicides are required.
> 
> That’s safer for the farmer, better for the soil, and produces better crops.
> 
> In this episode of TechFirst, we check out the robot, talk to the CEO of Carbon Robotics Paul Mikesell, and see the results on the fields.
> 
> 0:00 Laser-powered weed killer
> 0:47 AI, computer vision, robotics
> 1:48 Herbicides and weeds
> ...

----------

